# PEW satin finally popped!



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

PEW satin x marked satin, the one with panda eyes and a black patch on his bum. Just heard squeaks and peaked in, no idea on amount or sexes yet, will leave her for the first day then check.


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Litter of 4, all look coloured.

Banded fuzzy x choc longhaired just popped out 7 or 8 too.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hooyay for skweeky pinkness!


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol, looking forward to seeing what coat types in the second, a fuzzy coat to a long haired.


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

colour of the skins more obvious, PEW satin has a banded in her litter (must be in the father somewhere) a black and 2 unsure. The banded also has 2 banded and a black and some very sleepy babies not letting me see their back for markings lol. Hopefully the forst littler will be mostly satin.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

got any females in there for me ???? *wishes hopefully*


----------

